# ShoBox



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

10 pm cst Oct 2, 2009

Allan Green vs. Victor Oganov

At Newkirk, Okla.

super middleweights (10) rounds

Antwone Smith vs. Henry Crawford

At Newkirk, Okla.

welterweights (10) Rounds

Marcus Johnson vs. Victor Villereal

At Newkirk, Okla.

super middleweights (6) rounds


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Marcus Johnson vs. Victor Villereal is up first.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Johnson looks good. 

We have gone one round.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

End of two. Johnson has both rounds imo. 20-18


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

end of three all Johnson. 30-27


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Victor Villereal is taking a lot of punishment. 

Johnsons punches is much crisper than Victors. 

End of 4. 40-36.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Johnson cant knock this guy out. He clearly out classes him. 

End of 5, 50-45


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Johnson knocked him down! 20 seconds left. Saved by the bell. 60-54


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Well he isnt knocked out yet! 


End of 7.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The fight went the distance. 

Judges decision: 80-71 same as mine Marcus Johnson


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Antwone Smith vs. Henry Crawford welterweights is next 

Smith is 16-1-1 8 kos

Crawford 22-0-1 9 kos


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawford has won his last 15 in a row! 

These guys are good! 

Good action. End of one.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

end of two crawford is ahead imo just barely.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Antwone Smith said it takes him two rounds to get warmed up. He better! 

end of three.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

We are in the fifth round of an even fight imo! 

After 5! Antwone Smith is ahead 3 rounds to 2.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawford with an 8 count! Smith rocked him! 

Smith trying to finish him off! 

Crawford is fighting with his hands down! 

He made it through!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawford is having a better round in the 7th. 

For Crawford to win this fight he needs to win out on points or get a ko. 

End of 7


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawford is still doing better. Smith hasnt done much in the 8th


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawford has never been past the ninth round. 

Smith just once. 

Crawford fighting toe to toe with Smith. 

Wow! Smith with a big right and floors Crawford! 

End of 9


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Crawfords corner would not let him come out! Smith wins. 

Main event Allan Green vs Tarvis Sims is 25-0-1 11 kos

Green is 28-1 20 kos!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like we may go the distance! 

Round 10

Judges decision:

Allan Green the winner.


----------

